# Windows 2003 Server (Apache, IIS, Tomcat)



## js-mueller (28. Februar 2006)

Hi,

ich bin grad dabei mir einen Server zusammenzustellen (Bevor wer meckert das ist nen 2ghz rechner der bei mir unterm Schreibtisch steht  )und bin nun dabei mir Programme fürs Web rauszusuchen.

Tomcat ist bei mir pflicht, denn ich möchte meine Webseiten in Java gestalten, nun kommt mir die Frage ob ich den Apache http oder den IIS verwenden soll.
Für beide gibt es möglichkeiten Tomcat einzubeziehen.
Bei IIS gefällt mir halt das ich auch einen FTP Client integriert habe, also alles mehr oder weniger aus einer Hand.
Für den Apache gibt es Bücher zum erlernen, also wie man ihn richtig bedient, zum laufen bekomm ich ihn auch, aber wie ist dann immer die Sache 
Für den IIS hab ich noch nicht wirklich was gefunden.
ich hoffe ihr könnt mich da mal ein bissle berate und ich möcht nicht so sachen hören wie Microsoft ist doof nehm nur nichts von denen,


----------

